# NNEB - Nursery Nurse



## Grecian (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am in the process of organising my papers for NZ. It seems that I will have to have my NNEB (Nursery nurse or pre-school educator)qualification assessed by NZQA. Please could someone tell me what the is NZ equivalent of this qualification ,plus I have 25 years work experience and ran my own private nursery school for 16 years. Also any idea on how many points I would achieve? Thanks in advance


----------

